# Academy Planes at the Nuremberg Toy Fair



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

We're slowly working our way through the huge amount of photos we took at Nuremberg, here are some of what Academy had on display:









1/72 B-17G Flying Fortress "15th Air Force"









Su-30MK Flanker









F-8E "VF-111 Sundowners" and F/A-18C "Chippy Ho! 2009" in 1/72


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

These look great. It's a shame that Academy kits are soo over priced in the U.S. but this is typical of their American distributer MRC.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dreadnaught726 said:


> These look great. It's a shame that Academy kits are soo over priced in the U.S. but this is typical of their American distributer MRC.


They are not that expensive. In the US most Academy stuff is cheaper than other brands. Its cheaper still to buy from someplace like Lucky. On the other hand, most Academy kits leave a LOT to be desired so there is not much reason to get a lot of their stuff.


----------



## Splatcat (Jul 27, 2010)

The last few academy kits I bought were surprisingly good. 1/72 P-51B, P-40E and a 1/48 f-16. Granted that last one is not a Tamiya kit but its also half the price and it looks like there is still plenty of fun to be had with reasonably accurate detail. Those kits have very good bang for your bucks that just hard to beat. I really like that F-8 and I am very curious about the B-17.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Academy's B-17 G is wonky in that one wing has a very much more dihedral than the other. It takes a good bit of shimming and sanding to fix it, although the fix is not "hard". The kit is not bad but in some ways is less accurate in shape than the older and simpler Hasegawa B-17. Revell's new kit is probably "best" but suffers from huge panel lines that make the fuselage look like its made out of bricks. Academy's 1/72 is a crude copy of the Hasegawa kit with a really oddly mis-shapen canopy. The forward windscreen is too tall and short making the whole canopy look wrong (well it is wrong and it looks bad). Their F-8 Crusader is quite good, as is their SB2C Helldiver. But the majority of Academy kits are not so good...


----------

